# Blind spot chime



## Wchowe (Apr 13, 2021)

I have a new 2021 M3 SR+. I can't seem to get the blind spot chime to work. I've had Tesla mobile out to look at it. They think that you have to be danger close to another vehicle to hear it. They suggest I take it to a service center to see if the sensors need adjustments. Does the chime work for others? Can you describe when it works? I've had two near collisions when highway merging, didn't hear a thing. Fyi, the car image on the screen does turn red.


----------



## EpsilonKore (Aug 16, 2018)

It does work for me, but I believe it does have to be "Danger close" as it rarely ever goes off. 
Its less of a "there is a car in your blind spot" chime and more of a "you are about to collide with a car in your blind spot" chime... maybe my cameras/sensors need adjustment too.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi and welcome. The BS chime is a common complaint. You pretty much have to be moving into the path of the car before it makes a sound. Yes, dangerously close.
The red lines on the screen will appear earlier.

Congratulations on the SR+, enjoy it.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

NR4P said:


> The BS chime is a common complaint.


BS is an appropriate name for it...


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Have never heard the chime once in 3 years of driving 2 model 3's. Yours is likely OK, but have it checked if you believe it isn't working. It isn't something you should hear every day, or well, we might want to ask about your driving habits. However, welcome to the forum !!


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

It simply doesn't work.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

There's a Blind Spot Chime??

And for the screen animations - that's just a really bad idea, imho. So you're driving down the road and getting very close to something, say a wall. And you have to take your eyes OFF the roadway and stare at the screen to see if there's a blue or red thingie on the screen?

And we complain about people texting on their cellphones while driving?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

There is no Blind Spot Chime. There is a blind spot alert, which goes off when you are already moving over into the other lane and about to hit the car in your blind spot.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

JWardell said:


> There is no Blind Spot Chime. There is a blind spot alert, which goes off when you are already moving over into the other lane and about to hit the car in your blind spot.


Sometimes. Maybe. When Elon feels like tweeting about it, perhaps.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

JWardell said:


> There is no Blind Spot Chime. There is a blind spot alert, which goes off when you are already moving over into the other lane and about to hit the car in your blind spot.


There's no missing that alert. I experienced it recently and I believe there's a lot of red flashing on the screen too. It's similar to the "I think you're about to smash into a wall/pedestrian" alert.

You do get get red cars on the screen when you signal and a car is in your blind spot.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Kizzy said:


> You do get get red cars on the screen when you signal and a car is in your blind spot.


Is this true for AP? I know it's true for FSD and EAP(auto lane change feature), just not sure about AP.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

FRC said:


> Is this true for AP? I know it's true for FSD and EAP(auto lane change feature), just not sure about AP.


Yes, it's also true for AP.


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

JWardell said:


> There is no Blind Spot Chime. There is a blind spot alert, which goes off when you are already moving over into the other lane and about to hit the car in your blind spot.


And it should pull on the steering wheel to steer you away form the potential collision.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

FRC said:


> Is this true for AP? I know it's true for FSD and EAP(auto lane change feature), just not sure about AP.


This is a safety (and not convenience) feature, so I'd think it'd also be on cars without Autopilot (as long as they have AP 2+ hardware).


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

SimonMatthews said:


> And it should pull on the steering wheel to steer you away form the potential collision.


It should, if you get even closer


----------



## Wchowe (Apr 13, 2021)

Have any of you complained to Tesla service about it?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Wchowe said:


> Have any of you complained to Tesla service about it?


I don't think there's anything to complain about.

My Hyundai will beep incessantly whenever it detects a vehicle in my blind spot while I have the turn signal on. Pretty annoying in some situations, such as when I'm waiting for a car to pass but wish to signal my intention to get into the fast lane once the car is done passing, or when I'm in the right-most of two left-turn lanes with my signal on. I assume you had something similar in a previous vehicle, and were expecting the Tesla to act the same way.

Teslas don't do that. As it explains in settings, it will only chime when 1) you are actually leaving your current lane - so you cross over a line to enter the lane next to you, and 2) it detects a vehicle in that other lane while you are doing that. In other words, it only chimes when a collision really is imminent. It's a blind spot *collision* *warning* chime - not a mere blind spot chime.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

garsh said:


> I don't think there's anything to complain about.
> 
> My Hyundai will beep incessantly whenever it detects a vehicle in my blind spot while I have the turn signal on. Pretty annoying in some situations, such as when I'm waiting for a car to pass but wish to signal my intention to get into the fast lane once the car is done passing, or when I'm in the right-most of two left-turn lanes with my signal on. I assume you had something similar in a previous vehicle, and were expecting the Tesla to act the same way.
> 
> Teslas don't do that. As it explains in settings, it will only chime when 1) you are actually leaving your current lane - so you cross over a line to enter the lane next to you, and 2) it detects a vehicle in that other lane while you are doing that. In other words, it only chimes when a collision really is imminent. It's a blind spot *collision* *warning* chime - not a mere blind spot chime.


It still doesn't even do that consistently.


----------



## Terraplane (Jul 12, 2021)

The Blind spot chime on my Hyundai (4 years old) has saved my hide several times both cars & approaching BICYCLES.
Yes it a convenience, but it is also a serious safety measure.
One commenter claimed that the chime annoyed him, clearly if Tesla were to install it, you could turn the feature on and off.
Perhaps T does not like features that may be patented by someone else.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Terraplane said:


> Perhaps T does not like features that may be patented by someone else.


What do you mean?
Teslas have a Blind Spot Collision Warning Chime.


----------

